# Silver toy poodle breeder in Southern California?



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Sharbelle is the breeder I have my eye on for whenever I can finally get another puppy. They do white and silver toys and I've heard overall great things about them.

Do please note that a toy poodle will be fairly expensive, especially one who's been cleared from common genetic diseases, bred for appropriate structure and temperament, and whose breeder is not contributing to some of the horrible breeding situations out there (like puppy mills). It's not really the AKC registration that makes a well-bred puppy expensive. Here's a stickied thread on what to look for in a breeder and some of the reasons these things matter. If you have any other questions about what you should or shouldn't care about, then please ask the forum and we'll be happy to give our opinions. I would say a well-bred toy poodle puppy in Southern California will probably cost around $1500, give or take a few hundred dollars in either direction. Some will be much more, but few will be much less.

If you don't have much to spend on a new pet, then I recommend rescuing. There are so many small poodles and poodle mixes in shelters and rescue groups in Southern California. If you go for a budget puppy from a private breeder, then there's a very good chance your money will go to an unethical breeding situation. It's for the good of all dogs that you're very careful about what kinds of breeding you support with your money. Most rescue dogs and puppies are perfectly lovely (my own Archie came from San Francisco Animal Control), and they're a lower-cost option that doesn't come with the same ethical concerns.

Edited to add: The Sharbelle website is pretty out of date, but the contact information is correct. That's why I linked it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

There is a beautiful male silver toy available at Rainbow Toy Poodles in Utah. But he is expensive. You usually get what you pay for. But you could also look at the shelter system in So Cal--I got my purebred Maltese when she was 3 years old at a shelter. PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found. is great. Look up "lost my pet" to see all the dogs that may become available. Let me know if you would like help with the shelter adoption process. I've been through it many times. They often have toy poodles or adorable poodle mixes.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I think you should take some time with this big decision. Maybe start a puppy fund and aim to get the best Toy Poodle you can. Good breeders sometimes have re-homes, retiring bitches, show fails. PF isn't the place to get recommendations for bargain breeders. I am rooting for you to find a great Toy that won't be plagued with health or behavior issues and who will be a happy companion for the next 14+ years.


----------



## gagirlhd (Mar 12, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I think you should take some time with this big decision. Maybe start a puppy fund and aim to get the best Toy Poodle you can. Good breeders sometimes have re-homes, retiring bitches, show fails. PF isn't the place to get recommendations for bargain breeders. I am rooting for you to find a great Toy that won't be plagued with health or behavior issues and who will be a happy companion for the next 14+ years.


Have you foynd the breeder of Silvers ? Thanks, Kim

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Gail Zamoro's is in NoCal, but I liked the look of her Toys. I'm in Texas so this is just a Google opinion and her conformation success. She bred and titled a gorgeous silver boy. Worth a call or a name to float with a PCA club nearby or on PF.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Rainbow has more silver litters on the way


----------

